# Three Of My Bikes On Craigslist, Long Island.....



## HARPO (May 25, 2011)

http://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/2382084059.html
http://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/2382074800.html
http://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/2395754383.html

Hi all

I'm selling my Schwinn Typhoon, Raleigh Record and Rudge bicycles to make some room. 

The Typhoon I listed as $150 firm, but I'll take $125.
The Rudge I listed at $170, I'll take $135.
The Raleigh is listed at $135, I'll take $100.

No shipping, sorry... you'll need to pick up at my house. I'm in Floral Park, Nassau County, not to far from the Queens border.

Thanks!
Fred


----------



## HARPO (May 31, 2011)

ALL SOLD!!!.....to a guy who came to pick up just the Rudge and bought the Raleigh and Schwinn along with it. Sadly, no one from this Forum.


----------

